# UKC show CT



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone going to show or come watch?

CONNECTICUT
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF NEW ENGLAND
ENFIELD (I&O) CONF JS WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Sep 12; S1 Paul Bruneau JS GUARD SCENT; Carleen Farrington SIGHT GUN; Dorothy Jacobs NORTH HERD (except BSD); Theresa Werder TERR COMP; Leslie Haller (Beth Jones backup) WPULL Rails-B Show Entries 8-8:45 am Show 9:30 am Pull Weigh in & Entries 8:15-8:45 am Pull 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Sep 12; S2 Theresa Werder JS GUARD SCENT; Paul Bruneau SIGHT GUN; Carleen Farrington NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Dorothy Jacobs TERR COMP Entries 8-8:45 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Sep 13; S1 Dorothy Jacobs JS GUARD SCENT; Theresa Werder SIGHT GUN; Paul Bruneau NORTH HERD (except BSD); Carleen Farrington TERR (except TFT) COMP; Leslie Haller (Beth Jones backup) WPULL Rails-B Show Entries 8-8:45 am Show 9:30 am Pull Weigh in & Entries 8:15-8:45 am Pull 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Sep 13; S2 Carleen Farrington JS GUARD SCENT; Dorothy Jacobs SIGHT GUN; Theresa Werder NORTH HERD (except BSD); Paul Bruneau TERR COMP Entries 8-8:45 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
DOS $30, $25 WPULL (Cash only); PE $20, $15 WPULL; Weekend Special $90 same dog all 4 shows & 2 weight pull events received by September 2, 2009
Lutwinas Farm, 113 Brainard Rd; (860) 741-0223; From I - 91 South (towards Hartford, CT) Off I - 91 South take exit 49 (US Route 5/Enfield Street Exit) At end of ramp at stoplight go right onto Enfield Street (Route 5) for about ½ mile. Turn left onto Brainard Road (Firehouse on corner) and go approximately ¾ of a mile. Off I- 91 North take exit 49 (US Route 5/Enfield Street). At end of ramp bear left at fork and at the stoplight turn left onto Enfield Street (Route5) for about ¾ of a mile. Turn left onto Brainard Road follow above. 
Chairperson: Douglas Hamilton (860) 434-3565 [email protected]
Event Manager: Donna Sullivan, EM#1002, 25 Suffolk Drive, East Hartford CT 06118 (860) 680-7279 [email protected]


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im from Chicago , but that is my birthday weekend so I will be up visiting my kids { they live in farmington and bristol} . Im going to try and "guilt" them into taking me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to go but want to make sure there is actually a CH class before I make the long drive...


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

woohoo you guys better be there!!! Patch i know there will be atleast 3 champions there.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

shadyridgekennels said:


> woohoo you guys better be there!!! Patch i know there will be atleast 3 champions there.


 Cool  I hope to get there then...


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Cool  I hope to get there then...


:woof::woof: i'll be there with Max and Miss Rage.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

GREAT!!!!!


----------

